# how to replace glass in a Pella fixed window?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How old is the window? Methods might vary with the way it was constructed. Sometimes they have interior stops that come off, exposing the frame of the glass. The glass frame will probably be silicone caulked it place. The perimeter will have rubber spacers to keep the wood away from the glass.
If you get it out in one piece, make sure the new glass unit isn't thicker then the current glass or the stops will not be able to be installed.
Reinstall the spacers.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Can you post pics ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Replace the whole window.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

1973--I have not gotten inside to look at the window---I have a serious suspicion that the sash must be removed from the window jamb----and the sash opened up--

I do not want to replace the entire unit---it is a brick and stucco house so that job is a major one.

My window/glass company said they could install the glass---But I would need to be there to board up the house--so I would rather do it myself---

So--anyone know how to remove the sash from the jamb?


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Mike, I don't think the sash will need to be removed. At least on most of the picture units I've run across, there are traditionally removable stops. But, then again with it being an early clad unit, you may be right. They did a lot of things differently in 1973 than they do now.

Get us some pics.... you KNOW we love pics.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Mike , if it's a '73 , it is _probably _a vintage "welded glass" IG . In which case it would be only 3/8 overall thickness . That skinny of a unit isn't available in _tempered ! _Don't rush into anything here .


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The house was built in 1973---these look like modern windows----with typical double pane glass. Perhaps they have been updated---

I'll be there in a day or two--we built a deck this week and the window is to low --so it must be changed to tempered---I'll find a way--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll get pictures--tomorrow or Saturday--

As a woodworker, I have built and rebuilt many window sashes---I'm not to concerned--but Pella has always had lousy engineering---so this one might be a pain.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No pictures--but the sash is easily removed---I looked today and found 6 retaining screws inside----Saturday,I will return to take it apart and measure up the glass.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mike what about the safety film that is used to keep people from breaking the glass? Would that still pass in your area as a fix? Call Pella and see if they have a replacement unit that size with the Tempered glass installed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My local glass shop will make up a new set of tempered glass for about $200.00
Typically the sashes are screwed together from the outside corners---so replacing the glass is going to be the cheapest and easiest way to get the job done.

Inspector wants tempered-----so that is what he gets---I work in this town a lot---no need to irritate the village----


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

So true. I would save the old glass in case a window of the same size gets broken.

Build a box out of some ripped stock for the sides to hold the plywood sections together, lay some of the foam that has the Silver foil, which the Mylar foil you can easily pull off, then set the old glass in there to keep it save and sound, until you need it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg--I'm not a saver----My house/shop just isn't big enough----the glass matches nothing else in this house---so It will be in the dumpster as soon as the job is done.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I know that. I just figured that if you had a window showing any signs, you could use it, or just hand it over to the glass shop and they will toss it into the bin of glass that goes to recycling.


----------

